#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Hallo allemaal

## Yassin188

salaam ik doe poging tot huwelijk
Ik ben een oprechte, eerlijke en aantrekkelijke man. Ik ben open en heb een groot gevoel voor humor. Ik lach graag en ik ga graag om met mensen die graag lol hebben en zichzelf en het leven niet al te serieus nemen. Ik hou van een goed gesprek (ben ik goed in!), goed boek of een leuke spannende film! (bij voorkeur met een speciaal iemand, zoals jij). Over mezelf: Ik verzorg mezelf goed. Bijna alles op een rijtje elhamdoullilah, ik ben romantisch en gepassioneerd. Ik heb en goed luisterende oor en ik ben trouw in vriendschappen en meer dan vriendschappen . Ik hecht veel waarde aan trouw, eerlijkheid en vertrouwen. Ik hou van verrassingen. Ik ben positief ingesteld en dat zoek ik ook in een toekomstige partner in sha allah . Ik geloof dat echte liefde magisch is en ik ben op zoek naar die ene vrouw bij wie ik dat magische gevoel krijg en die ik dat magische gevoel kan geven . 

Ik zoek een vrouw die mijn beste maatje wil zijn, voor de rest van ons leven. Je bent leuk, intelligent en zorgt goed voor jezelf. Je hebt lol en maakt plezier maar je weet ook wanneer je serieus moet zijn. Je bent warm, romantisch, gepassioneerd, trouw, eerlijk en je houd van een lolletje trappen . Ik hou van vrouwen die zichzelf durven te zijn. Je weet wat je wilt en je stopt niet voor je het hebt. Je bent goed in wat je doet en je hebt een sterk karakter. Je moet wel een gevoelige kant hebben en niet bang zijn om te huilen. Tenslotte ben ik er om je tranen weg te nemen en misschien met je mee te huilen. Maar je moet vooral graag lachen en volop in het leven staan. Je wilt een man die je beschermt, in plaats van je overheerst toch??

Leeftijd, afkomst en het verleden is niet belangrijk. Iedereen verdient een kans

----------

